# New World Record for Throwing a Vinyl Record



## roald62 (Jan 12, 2010)

For all you "oldies" out there that remember Vinyl Records I thought you might appreciate this:

I am a World Record Holder, Olympic javelin thrower known as the "Olympic Picasso". 
Last year I threw a Vinyl Record for a British TV show on a airport runway in England. Before you watch it, what do you think would be a good distance to chuck a LP record? This is real, not some promotional video. I actually did this.

Here is the TV video Clip:








May be I should throw a CD next for the "youngies" out there?


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

You'd bebetter to hang on to them as they are fetching good prices these days!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, roald62, but those appear to be mullet you're throwing. I know you got some pretty odd-shaped vinyl in the 70's, but I don't remember anything mullet-shaped.

I think all the elder statesmen who not only remember but revere vinyl would agree that if you have thrown any half decent classical LPs along an airport runway, all you deserve is a criminal record. 


Aythankyew...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This reminds me how frustrated I was with the sound of vinyl. Throwing them all over the place sounds like a good use of the product.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I must be me , but O.P isn't seen since this one and only post 5 years ago .


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A recent thread here about a Mongolian antiquarian LP shop informed that people of the plains there had the habit of using them as frisbees too.

Also, we had a record shop here for many years, whose slogan was "(shop XX) - an LP´s throw away from (train station XX)".


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Pugg said:


> I must be me , but O.P isn't seen since this one and only post 5 years ago .


Ah. I had failed to notice that, Pugg (*slinks away with tail between legs*)


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

What's a mullet shaped record? Why is the OP called "the Olympic _Picasso_"? And, now we've found a use for Mr. Doonican's vinyl, what should be done with his knitwear?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That brings back a memory of a traumatic event from my youth.

In high school I worked on the stage crew in our auditorium. One night after a show, we noticed that someone left behind a 45-rpm recording of the theme from Love Story. Instead of letting that awful thing impose itself on the world, we decided it would be better served as a frisbee. It was great fun until I put a spin on the record that set it on a beeline to the ceiling. We watched in helpless horror as it lodged in an acoustical tile 60 feet up. 

As God is my witness, I don't remember how we got it down. But I think the statute of limitations has run by now, so it's safe to 'fess up.


----------

